

Nasa robot loses darpa challenge and goes home... - ibstudios
http://val.jsc.nasa.gov/
and takes its website with it.<p>I would love to know why they lost.<p>I still love you NASA!
======
jeynepoole
Got this error:

Directory Listing Denied

This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed.

~~~
ibstudios
Me too, that is the point.

I found the moment I think things went wrong.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P_vXi16F20#t=19453](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P_vXi16F20#t=19453)

Around 5:21.

~~~
mdda
What might have gone wrong (i.e. what might the video show)? YouTube has given
an error when trying to view the video on every day that I've tried to view it
(its viewer #s appear to have flatlined too - so I don't think it's just me).

I'd like some idea just so I'm not completely in the dark : Blue smoke,
seizure, wind, sunlight, self-hitting, etc?

